# New lures or techniques



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone try any new lures or techniques this year for panfish?

I started double rigging with Hyper Swivels and adding a small spinner blade to each swivel for flash, this worked extremely well


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

New panfish lures I've tried this year with success include

Dardevle Skeeter
Hilldebrandt Flicker Spinner 1/40 and 1/32
Mepps 00
Dick Nites#0

My fave still has to be the yo zuri aille goby though.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> New panfish lures I've tried this year with success include
> 
> Dardevle Skeeter
> Hilldebrandt Flicker Spinner 1/40 and 1/32
> ...


I bought several Yo Zuri aille gobies (year before last) and never had luck with them....so I gave them to my son, showed him how to use them, and he tore the crappie up....go figure


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Something is wrong if you can't catch fish on the Zuri. Have your son give you a lesson. . I've had best luck in rivers with it. Lots of Dinks, but I did get one smallie about 15.5.or so. I could see where it would tear up the crappies when "it is on".


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Something is wrong if you can't catch fish on the Zuri. Have your son give you a lesson. . I've had best luck in rivers with it. Lots of Dinks, but I did get one smallie about 15.5.or so. I could see where it would tear up the crappies when "it is on".


My son asked me why I couldn't catch anything with them and he does, I told him I use to stand beside my Grandmother and throw the same lures in the same area and she would catch fish...it's just one of those things

Now I tend to only use plastic Jap swimbaits for crappie...I'm real comfortable and confident throwing them.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

What small jap swim baits? Yamamoto? Small soft plastics on a light jig head definitely outperform the lures I listed for panfish, I just have been on a metal kick this year.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Anyone try any new lures or techniques this year for panfish?
> 
> I started double rigging with Hyper Swivels and adding a small spinner blade to each swivel for flash, this worked extremely well


Yup,remember my experiment with 1/4'' pieces of cocktail shrimp. Those panfish out at CJ seemed to like them pieces of shrimp. Also as you know you got me to try using the really dinky lure weights as well. I now think I can use a 1/32 or 1/64 jighead confidently enough to catch some fish using them. I got the "feel'' of them this autumn and if that's what those fish at CJ want come next year then I'm gonna catch me a mess of 'em on them.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JamesT said:


> What small jap swim baits? Yamamoto? Small soft plastics on a light jig head definitely outperform the lures I listed for panfish, I just have been on a metal kick this year.


I think the name of the ones he uses is Keitech or something like that. They look good and got good swimming action to them. Plus they got a different scent than American made ones. He swears by those things,me however I'm still partial to a 1/8th oz mimic minnow jighead with a mimic minnow swimbait body. Although I could learn to like those Keitech ones if I'd ever hook a fish on one. He promised me that in 2011 he'll teach me "the way of the jedi" when it comes to employing those in my efforts at CJ..


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> What small jap swim baits? Yamamoto? Small soft plastics on a light jig head definitely outperform the lures I listed for panfish, I just have been on a metal kick this year.


Keitech Swing Impact 2 and 3 inch, Keitech 2.8" and 3.8" Swing Impact Fat, MegaBass Rocky Fry 1.5 and 2" Vibe Tail and Curley Dot Tail, and Ecogear Grass Minnow SS (1.25") and S (1.75").

I fish those exclusively on 1/32, 1/16, and 1/8oz jig heads (either Roadrunner Natural Science, Keiteck weedless, or painted heads with sickle hooks and rattle eyes.)


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> I think the name of the ones he uses is Keitech or something like that. They look good and got good swimming action to them. Plus they got a different scent than American made ones. He swears by those things,me however I'm still partial to a 1/8th oz mimic minnow jighead with a mimic minnow swimbait body. Although I could learn to like those Keitech ones if I'd ever hook a fish on one. He promised me that in 2011 he'll teach me "the way of the jedi" when it comes to employing those in my efforts at CJ..


GrassHopper...soon, you will learn the way of the Jap-Bait


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Didn't anyone else try anything new this year, that either worked or didn't work?


----------

